# Can you guess what this is ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you guess what this is










:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

A trophy for waxstock maybe??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Some kind of award


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

An award for the 3rd person to reply to this thread??? :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Award must be:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

DW paperweight


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

An award for the 60th thousand member, only 304 to go!!!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Etched glass , I win


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

DW Christmas Decoration for 2013


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah its a macro shot of a bubble


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Detailing world Globe.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Detailing world Brandy Scooners for the DW staff to quaff XO at DW towers


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

Its a photo.:driver:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Award trophies for Waxstock 2013 Show & Shine winners, at a guess.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

New keyring?

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

DW award of some sort, made out of crystal


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

DW reflective disco ball?:lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Shocking photos of your xmas beer glass


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Will try and get a proper photo up soon !!!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

swarovski crystal pot, that your making your own wax for and selling for 1 million pounds!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Best Polish award for Autoglym?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does Tipu require a display cabinet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done to those that guess its the 2012 products awards trophies - first one handed out today to AG at the Autosport show


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Still think my idea of DW schooners was better :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MR Skittles with one of the Dodo awards


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

neilos said:


> Best Polish award for Autoglym?


I'd vote for a joint award to Andrzejewski and Burczyk! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Few more to deliver


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Does Tips get one for "member of the year"???


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> Does Tips get one for "member of the year"???


Nope he has a title :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope he has a title :thumb:


Oh man, I was hoping for a nice cheesy pic of the pair of you shaking hands, handing over the award!

What's in a title, I have a title... Ok it may not be appropriate for a family forum but people know me by it :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> Oh man, I was hoping for a nice cheesy pic of the pair of you shaking hands, handing over the award!
> 
> What's in a title, I have a title... Ok it may not be appropriate for a family forum but people know me by it :lol:


 Damn that swear filter it filtered your title out :lol:

Im sure if Tips would like to come Down to DW HQ we can get a nice pic of him shaking hands just for you ...........


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm lovely im eating dinner
Well i was!!!!!!


----------

